# Riddles



## Cosmo

does anyone have any good riddles?
if so please post

*the last man on the earth is locked in a room, he hears a knock on the door who could it be?*


----------



## cornelius

a woman?


----------



## Cosmo

right on cornelius
have you got any?


----------



## cornelius

can it be a funny one, or do they have to have a "deeper" meaning?


----------



## Cosmo

It can be funny


----------



## Adasunshine

What walks on 4 legs in the morning
2 legs in the afternoon
3 legs at night?

xx


----------



## Cosmo

I have no idea but i've heard one that goes what first has  4 legs then two and then three
i dont want to give it away but i think it's the same riddle


----------



## chrispenycate

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> What walks on 4 legs in the morning
> 2 legs in the afternoon
> 3 legs at night?
> 
> xx


Riddle of the sphynx- man. only now you move on to six with a zimmer frame
" What walks on four legs, and two leds, and tree 
and the more legs it has, the weaker it be?"


----------



## Cosmo

which three things all have eyes but none can see
which two things have mouths but cannot speak
what has ears but cannot hear???????????????????


----------



## Cosmo

what gets bigger as you take more from it?????????


----------



## nixie

Cosmo said:
			
		

> what gets bigger as you take more from it?????????


 
A hole


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> what gets bigger as you take more from it?????????


A hole- or this forum


----------



## Adasunshine

Well done Chris!

Here's another one.

If a man carried my burden 
He would break his back. 
I am not rich, 
But leave silver in my track. 

xx


----------



## Cosmo

?????this forum??????


----------



## Cosmo

oooh ada i know that one. It's on the tip of my tongue


----------



## cornelius

it's a red, blue and orange cube, with a little dot of pink and a small ball roling inside of it. When one drops it on the floor, the phone calls. What is it?

sorry hadn't seen the^previous one.


----------



## Cosmo

i have no idea... but what's green and goes red at the flick of a switch


----------



## Adasunshine

Another one - should we make a rule to this or just post away?

Relevant I think you'll all find! 

Inside me the adventurous find 
Quests and treasures of every kind. 
Trolls, goblins, orcs, and more, await 
Within my closed walls for 
All those that wish to visit me. 
Your hands are the key 
To secrets untold, 
And your mind will unlock the door. 

What am I? 

xx


----------



## Adasunshine

what's green and goes red at the flick of a switch?

traffic light?

xx


----------



## Cosmo

no ada not a traffic light...
a frog in a blender


----------



## Adasunshine

cab!

xx


----------



## cornelius

Cosmo said:
			
		

> i have no idea... but what's green and goes red at the flick of a switch


 
a frog in a blender


----------



## Cosmo

lets make a rule starting now...no new riddles until previous one has been answered...if we give up the person who said it must tell answer

those rules cool with everyone???


----------



## Adasunshine

Fine by me.  What riddle we going with C's or one of my two?

xx


----------



## cornelius

yeah, my head started spinning...


----------



## Cosmo

well if by c's you mean mine than we solved it it was a frog in a blender


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> which three things all have eyes but none can see
> which two things have mouths but cannot speak
> what has ears but cannot hear???????????????????


potato, needle and hurrcane
river, perhaps funnel
A stalk of wheat
a bust of a politician could manage all three. and the politician himself one and three


----------



## Adasunshine

No, sorry, Cornelius - have kind of got used to just calling him C (sorry Cornelius)!

xx


----------



## Cosmo

chris good answers
mine where potato button and needle
river & cave
a deaf person


----------



## Cosmo

well "A" i think we should crack on with "c's" somewhat bafling cube riddle


----------



## chrispenycate

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Another one - should we make a rule to this or just post away?
> 
> Relevant I think you'll all find!
> 
> Inside me the adventurous find
> Quests and treasures of every kind.
> Trolls, goblins, orcs, and more, await
> Within my closed walls for
> All those that wish to visit me.
> Your hands are the key
> To secrets untold,
> And your mind will unlock the door.
> 
> What am I?
> 
> xx


a book (if I don't suffer another web crash


----------



## Cosmo

ooh chris you're good i would never of got that


----------



## Adasunshine

Correct again Chris!

Cool, by the way, the one who leaves a silver track is a snail!

Back to Cornelius' cube.... hmmm....

xx


----------



## chrispenycate

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Well done Chris!
> 
> Here's another one.
> 
> If a man carried my burden
> He would break his back.
> I am not rich,
> But leave silver in my track.
> 
> xx


Was that one a snail? It's not true, you know- I've carried lots of snail shells.


----------



## Cosmo

I give up on cornelius's cube but i have a good one afterwards which will come in 3 installments


----------



## Adasunshine

I, too give up! Cornelius please stop the torment and tell us the answer???



xx


----------



## Cosmo

btw chris maybe its a emotional burden i've seen many a depressed snail


----------



## Cosmo

cornelius doesn't appear to be an active user


----------



## Adasunshine

I suppose we should wait for his answer and next riddle, he did stump us!

?????????

xx


----------



## cornelius

I'm here people the answer is " a coincidence"


----------



## Adasunshine

What's your next riddle or is it someone elses turn? There's only one rule, leaves the rest wide open!

By the way C - very good and thank you for the answer, my mind was going crazy!!! 

xx


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> cornelius doesn't appear to be an active user


He probably had to anser the telophone after dropping that thing on the floor. Anyway, slowing it down will give people some breathing space - I've cross posted before, but never an entire page. 
And if the answer's "I don't know, I was hoping you could tell me, I think I'll sink Belgium


----------



## cornelius

well, it was "coincidence " so next riddle

it's grey, long and fast, and when it get's stuck in your eye you will die. What is it?


----------



## Cosmo

coinidence lol i will tell that to friends


----------



## Adasunshine

arrow?

crossbow bolt?

dagger?

pencil?

I don't know.

xx


----------



## Cosmo

is it a long fast grey thing that kills you when stuch in your eye????


----------



## chrispenycate

How about a WWII frigate?


----------



## Cosmo

chris you crack me up.
even if not the solution "C" is looking for it fits


----------



## Cosmo

i'll be baCK IN 10 its supper for me

the three parter... how does an elephant hide upside down in custard????


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> i'll be baCK IN 10 its supper for me
> 
> the three parter... how does an elephant hide upside down in custard????


Paints the soles of it's feet yellow.


----------



## nixie

> the three parter... how does an elephant hide upside down in custard????


Paints its nails yellow

The grey thing...I think is the long arm of death


----------



## Cosmo

2nd part
how does an elephant hide in a pear tree???


----------



## Cosmo

noone know????


----------



## chrispenycate

Ah, my elephants always hid in cherry trees (painting toenails pink)
Paints itself entirely yellow, and hangs from a twig by its trunk?

Or, in Switzerland, crawls into one of the glass bottlesthey've got hanging from the pear trees. (Williamine, a clear liquid distilled from pears, which burns with a clear blue flame, is traditionally put into a bottle with a ripe pear inside it - don't ask me why. This leads to plantations of bottle trees with pears ripening inside them. Howver, if there are any elephants they're hiding very well)


----------



## Cosmo

aah well the answer is that the elephant paints its testicles green


----------



## Cosmo

final part...
what is the loudest sound in the jungle


----------



## chrispenycate

Well, since they're obviously not ripe yet, it can't be an elephant in pear (or possibly pair) picking season?


----------



## chrispenycate

He who makes it, doesn't need it
He who needs it, cannot buy it
He who uses it, does not see it.

Night night.


----------



## Cosmo

its a coffin


----------



## Cosmo

the loudist sound in the jungle is a giraffe eating a pear


----------



## nixie

I'm opened wen closed, and closed when open...what am I?


----------



## Salazar

A broken door?


----------



## kyektulu

*Just a door Nixie... not a broken one. 
*


----------



## Cosmo

a bank which is open on the phone but its doors are closed??
p.s thanks for welcome kye


----------



## kyektulu

*It is a door think about it, you open a door when it is closed to enter the room, then you close the door when it is open..

Your welcome Cosmo, always nice to see a new member!
*


----------



## Cosmo

ooooh i see i interpritated it as i am closed when open and opened when closed. well you know what i mean  good riddle


----------



## Cosmo

ooooh i see i interpritated it as i am closed when open and opened when closed. well you know what i mean  good riddle

there are three barrels containing apples, bananas and apples and bananas
they are all incorectly labled you can pick out one fruit from one barrel and then label them all correctly how is it done???


----------



## nixie

Woops sorry guys I wasn't thinking of a door...Iwas thinking of a level crossing, but a door will do


----------



## kyektulu

*He he he.. trust me, there I was being a smart a**e...*


----------



## Cosmo

havn't any of you got my barrle riddle?
tut tut you are so slow lol


----------



## kyektulu

*Here is a good one:

What weighs nothing, is visible to the naked eye and if you put it in a barrel it will make the barrel lighter?
*


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Here is a good one:
> 
> What weighs nothing, is visible to the naked eye and if you put it in a barrel it will make the barrel lighter?
> *


It's probably a hole again, though it would be more fun if it were a ray of light (see, "lighter"? Groan?


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> its a coffin


A Niven reader? (I preach sci-fi in this crowd of fantasists)
And we still have no confirmation on Cornelius' long grey thing.


----------



## kyektulu

*Hmmm, I have just read cornelius' post, I will poner on it for awhile...

Yep it was a hole Chris.

*


----------



## cornelius

it was a train 
sorry my internet kept falling out


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> ooooh i see i interpritated it as i am closed when open and opened when closed. well you know what i mean  good riddle
> 
> there are three barrels containing apples, bananas and apples and bananas
> they are all incorectly labled you can pick out one fruit from one barrel and then label them all correctly how is it done???


You paint the word "correctly" on the side of each barrel, or even correct the spelling of "incorectly", and paint oner the "in" Then you eat the fruit.


----------



## Cosmo

no the soulution is... you take a fruit out the mixed fruit barrlel then say it is a banana then you know that barel should be labeled bananas you then have an unlabled barrel an incorrectly labbeled barrel and a correctly labled berrel so you put the incorectly labeled barels label on the other barel and put the last label on. bads explination ask if ytou dont understand


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> no the soulution is... you take a fruit out the mixed fruit barrlel then say it is a banana then you know that barel should be labeled bananas you then have an unlabled barrel an incorrectly labbeled barrel and a correctly labled berrel so you put the incorectly labeled barels label on the other barel and put the last label on. bads explination ask if ytou dont understand


That is treating it as a logic problem rather than a riddle. Certainly two pieces of information "all incorrectly labelled" and one fruit can give you a solution for three barrels (assuming the labels are correctly incorrect, of course- having them marked "grapes", "oranges" and "fruit salad" wouldn't get us very far. Perhaps this isn't generalised, but I've always taken riddles as a challenge to lateral thinking, the illogical route.


----------



## Cosmo

ok


----------



## chrispenycate

Don't bother about being so meek- I'm just very definite when I say these things, it doesn't make me right. I'd actually worked out the solution by Boolean algebra before saying "no, it's a word trick" (just goes to show how daft I can be) I'm sure that if it were put to the vote, you'd get at least as many as me.
No-one got any more?


----------



## Omega

Heres a quick ad simple one for you, aimed at those who live in the UK.

What is bigger and smaller than 1 at the same time?


----------



## Cosmo

not too simple for me


----------



## littlemissattitude

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> You paint the word "correctly" on the side of each barrel, or even correct the spelling of "incorectly", and paint oner the "in" Then you eat the fruit.


 
*thwap*

Bad boy, Chris.   Is that what you engineering types call an "elegant solution"? 

Of course, you are completely correct on one level.  So you'll probably know the answer to this one right away:



> Railroad crossing,
> Look out for the cars.
> Can you spell that
> Without any "R"s?


----------



## dwndrgn

THAT

see, no R's


----------



## littlemissattitude

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> THAT
> 
> see, no R's


 
Absolutely correct, dwndrgn. 

This is my all-time favorite riddle, largely because my father, who was the smartest person I ever met and usually really good at riddles (I didn't inherit the ability), went though all kinds of heck trying to figure out how to spell "railroad crossing" without any R's.  I was about four years old at the time and it was hilarious.


----------



## sanityassassin

Omega said:
			
		

> Heres a quick ad simple one for you, aimed at those who live in the UK.
> 
> What is bigger and smaller than 1 at the same time?




A small 2


----------



## Cosmo

ok heres a tough one...
if a quiz is quizicle what is a test???


----------



## sanityassassin

is it a test...ement


----------



## cornelius

test= what I'm having tomorrow


----------



## Omega

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> A small 2



Funny 

But sorry no.


----------



## chrispenycate

Could be 1/100 (one hundredth) as being quite a lot smaller than 1 but taking up more room on the page (0.01) but that doesn't explain the "living in the U.K." comment


----------



## dwndrgn

Zero is both bigger and smaller than one.

If a small quiz is a quizsicle what is a small test?  a Testicle of course.  This one goes with the 'If sugar cookies are made out of sugar, what about Girl Scout Cookies?!'


----------



## Adasunshine

here's one

I never was, am always to be, 
No one ever saw me, nor ever will 
And yet I am the confidence of all 
To live and breathe on this terrestrial ball.

xx


----------



## chrispenycate

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> here's one
> 
> I never was, am always to be,
> No one ever saw me, nor ever will
> And yet I am the confidence of all
> To live and breathe on this terrestrial ball.
> 
> xx


_Very hesitantly_ the future?


----------



## Adasunshine

Pretty much

_Tomorrow_

Your go!

xx


----------



## Omega

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> Could be 1/100 (one hundredth) as being quite a lot smaller than 1 but taking up more room on the page (0.01) but that doesn't explain the "living in the U.K." comment



Living in the UK means that you will probably find it easier.


----------



## kyektulu

*No one got any more riddles?

 I look for some on the net, what is the name for this sort of riddle? I Cannot remember...*


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *No one got any more riddles?
> 
> I look for some on the net, what is the name for this sort of riddle? I Cannot remember...*


How about "conundrum"? If nothing else, it's a lovely word. Unfortunately, I was never particularly good at riddles and "a box without hinges, latch or a lid" would go down rather fast here.


----------



## chrispenycate

I've tried to invent one. Bear with me if it's not very good, practise can improve most things.

 Faster than speeding bullet, I can outrun light.
With godlike power, I a dragon or a world create,
Awoken by an ancient tale, I flourish in delight.
Till staid reality or sleep my works abate.


----------



## Cosmo

I don't get the girl cookie one


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> I don't get the girl cookie one


If date wine is made out of dates, and palm wine from palm trees, from what do you make house wine? So, from what do you cut girl scout cookies? If a horse fly bites horses, a dragonfly has to have a powerful proboscis and good thermal resistance while a mayfly doesn't live very long because it's never figured out how to eat a month. Not a riddle as such, just a slightly warped view on language.


----------



## Cosmo

ooh ok thanks chris


----------



## cornelius

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> I've tried to invent one. Bear with me if it's not very good, practise can improve most things.
> 
> Faster than speeding bullet, I can outrun light.
> With godlike power, I a dragon or a world create,
> Awoken by an ancient tale, I flourish in delight.
> Till staid reality or sleep my works abate.


 
the mind?


----------



## sanityassassin

found a riddle site so try this one

[FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]* There is a clothing store in Bartlesville. The owner has devised his own method of pricing items. A vest costs $20, socks cost $25, a tie costs $15 and a blouse costs $30. Using the method, how much would a pair of underwear cost?


this is quite easy so try this one instead

*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]* I am used to bat with, yet I never get a hit.
I am near a ball, yet it is never thrown.
What am I?*[/FONT]


----------



## Cosmo

are the underpants 10???


----------



## sanityassassin

sorry cosmo you are incorrect


----------



## chrispenycate

cornelius said:
			
		

> the mind?



I intended "imagination", but, as I've said I'm not used to thinking these up.

"how much would a pair of underwear cost?" It would depend on what underware it was. "Knickers" would cost $40. but a "string" only $30. Generique "underwear" as expensive as knickers, whilst a bra is almost given away at$15, unless it's a "brassière" at $45 (unless you charge for the accent)   The trouble is, going out of the shop with nothing costs you $35


----------



## sanityassassin

you are going round the answer knowing it but as usual chris you like to play with words but what is the answer to the second riddle?


----------



## chrispenycate

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> you are going round the answer knowing it but as usual chris you like to play with words but what is the answer to the second riddle?


_Cautiously_ an eyelid? an eyelash?


----------



## sanityassassin

your mind is sharp chris an eyelash is the correct answer


----------



## chrispenycate

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> you are going round the answer knowing it but as usual chris you like to play with words



I thought playing with words was what this was all about

Another attempt of mine to invent

High tech descendant of the oldest story teller's art
Sped by electrons, brian child of a belief in disbelief
A close knit band,drawn by Innumerable worlds apart
And now fatigued, enter my haven with relief

(any suggestions how to improve these would be welcome; I could get a job writing jokes for Christmas crackers)


----------



## sanityassassin

it sounds like the chronicles tea room


----------



## Cosmo

underwear costs 45, i understand. and blimey aren't stripy ties expensive?


----------



## chrispenycate

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> it sounds like the chronicles tea room


That's what it was intended to be too- so I must have got something right


----------



## Cosmo

I have two hard ones for you.
three men in a room know that there are three white buttons and two black buttons. they all have white buttons pinned to their back but they do not know weather the buttons on their backs are black or white, but they can see the buttons on the other peoples backs (they cannot talk). if they leave the room and declare the correct colour of the button they think to be on their back they will win 1000 pounds. Instantly one man walks out the room and sais correctly my button is white. how did he know???


the second riddle

there is a man in a room which has two doors blocked by two people . one of which always lies the other always tells the truth (the man does not know who's who) one door leads to freedom, one to death he can ask one question only and he must find the door to freedom. what is the question??


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> I have two hard ones for you.
> three men in a room know that there are three white buttons and two black buttons. they all have white buttons pinned to their back but they do not know weather the buttons on their backs are black or white, but they can see the buttons on the other peoples backs (they cannot talk). if they leave the room and declare the correct colour of the button they think to be on their back they will win 1000 pounds. Instantly one man walks out the room and sais correctly my button is white. how did he know???


 If either of the other men had seen a black button on his back he would have known straight away that the other man would have seen the black button, and if he had had the other black button, would have known straight away that the remaining button must be white. Therefore, if the three people are assumed to have average intelligence, if one black button shows, the two others must be white, or someone would have reacted straight away. Assuming that the others are not stupid (an unsafe assumption in this world) he knows all the buttons to be white. 



> the second riddle
> 
> there is a man in a room which has two doors blocked by two people . one of which always lies the other always tells the truth (the man does not know who's who) one door leads to freedom, one to death he can ask one question only and he must find the door to freedom. what is the question??


"If I asked your freind which door led to freedom, what would he tell me?


----------



## Cosmo

:0 incredible
it took me about 2 days for each of those
had you heard them before???
(if the button situation arises with me i would not leave, i would wait so the other man went out and said white, (if he had a black button that is)


----------



## cornelius

the last one I knew straight away, the first was a bit of a mindbreaker since I didn't fully understand the situation


----------



## sanityassassin

I have heard of both the first was on a program called mind games which was all about sticky little puzzles the second is very old and was featured in the film labarynth


----------



## Cosmo

sorry cornelius it is hard to describe in text form


a woman has 7 children 1/2 of them are boys. how is this possible???


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> :0 incredible
> it took me about 2 days for each of those
> had you heard them before???
> (if the button situation arises with me i would not leave, i would wait so the other man went out and said white, (if he had a black button that is)


The second one is a standard- I first met it in the fifties, and it's come up regularly, in various forms, over the years.

've already met a variation on the first- it took me longer to type it than work out the answer.
Sorry


----------



## Cosmo

you are running a race and you pass the person in second place what position are you?????????????????


----------



## sanityassassin

your first cosmo the answer is they are all boys the second you have just moved into second


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> you are running a race and you pass the person in second place what position are you?????????????????


second- unless I'm running one lap behind (standard for me)


----------



## Cosmo

one day i will baffle you both


----------



## Cosmo

the more i take the more i leave behind.
what am i???


----------



## sanityassassin

a man has a dog, a chicken and a bag of corn and is trying to cross a river but his boat can only carry one at a time if he takes the dog the chicken will eat the corn if he takes the corn he the dog will kill the chicken if he takes the chicken first he will have the same problem on the other side once he takes the second trip how does he manage to safely take all three across


----------



## sanityassassin

Cosmo said:
			
		

> the more i take the more i leave behind.
> what am i???


a hole


----------



## Cosmo

does he carry the corn across the bridge and make the others walk with him???
alternatively he could take the dog after drawing a white line in front of the chicken thus hypnotizing it. he could then take the corn and then the chicken


----------



## Cosmo

sa it is not a hole


----------



## dwndrgn

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> If either of the other men had seen a black button on his back he would have known straight away that the other man would have seen the black button, and if he had had the other black button, would have known straight away that the remaining button must be white. Therefore, if the three people are assumed to have average intelligence, if one black button shows, the two others must be white, or someone would have reacted straight away. Assuming that the others are not stupid (an unsafe assumption in this world) he knows all the buttons to be white.
> 
> 
> "If I asked your freind which door led to freedom, what would he tell me?


Ok, call me a dimwit but I've heard this second one many times and do not understand the answer.  I also don't get the first one even after the explanation.  Someone give me a detailed explanation so I can understand it?

The second one drives me nuts each time I hear or see it.  If one always tells lies and one always tells the truth - this question, what would HE say...doesn't seem to clear it up, at least not for me.


----------



## sanityassassin

there is no bridge


----------



## Cosmo

dwndrgn
the question must go through a lie therefore it always goes through a negative so you must pick the opposite door to the one they say


----------



## dwndrgn

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> a man has a dog, a chicken and a bag of corn and is trying to cross a river but his boat can only carry one at a time if he takes the dog the chicken will eat the corn if he takes the corn he the dog will kill the chicken if he takes the chicken first he will have the same problem on the other side once he takes the second trip how does he manage to safely take all three across


This is my favorite riddle of all time (though I usually hear it with a boat and crossing a river...)
He leaves the corn and the dog and takes the chicken first, leaves it on the other side.  Goes back and gets the corn, and takes it over.  Leaves it there and brings the chicken back, leaves it on the original side and takes the dog over and leaves him there with the corn.  Goes back for the chicken.


----------



## chrispenycate

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> a man has a dog, a chicken and a bag of corn and is trying to cross a river but his boat can only carry one at a time if he takes the dog the chicken will eat the corn if he takes the corn he the dog will kill the chicken if he takes the chicken first he will have the same problem on the other side once he takes the second trip how does he manage to safely take all three across


Rows across with the chicken, rows back, rows across with the dog, rows back with the chicken, rows across with the corn, rows back to collect chicken.


----------



## dwndrgn

Cosmo said:
			
		

> dwndrgn
> the question must go through a lie therefore it always goes through a negative so you must pick the opposite door to the one they say


Sorry, that just confuses me more.  How is it that the answer to that question tells you whether the speaker is a liar or a truther (is that a word??)?


----------



## Cosmo

i got it.
ok he takes the chicken across 
then comes back. then takes the dog, and takes the chicken back, then takes the corn and comes back and then takes the chicken again  *me being chuffed*


----------



## Cosmo

damn chris got there before me 
and dwndragon, you do not find out who the liar is but put yourself in the situation. you can take the truthteller out the situation you know you are asking the liar in one way or another so you do not go through the door they reccomend


----------



## Cosmo

ps i found it interresting how dwndrgn worked out the corn solution in a different way to me and chris


----------



## sanityassassin

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Ok, call me a dimwit but I've heard this second one many times and do not understand the answer.  I also don't get the first one even after the explanation.  Someone give me a detailed explanation so I can understand it?
> 
> The second one drives me nuts each time I hear or see it.  If one always tells lies and one always tells the truth - this question, what would HE say...doesn't seem to clear it up, at least not for me.



lets call the men a b and c if man a sees two white buttons he does not know if his is black or white the same applys to men b and c but man a thinks if man b and man c see two black buttons then they would know theirs is white and would leave but if they both see one white and one black then they would know they had a white button because noone has left the room and they would leave the room but since noone left the man a figures out everyone has a white button so he leaves the room

hope this helps I struggled with this for a long time but it all has to do with time noone moves because noones sure so time is a big factor in a's decision


----------



## chrispenycate

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Ok, call me a dimwit but I've heard this second one many times and do not understand the answer.  I also don't get the first one even after the explanation.  Someone give me a detailed explanation so I can understand it?
> 
> The second one drives me nuts each time I hear or see it.  If one always tells lies and one always tells the truth - this question, what would HE say...doesn't seem to clear it up, at least not for me.


Double negative: suppose you ask the one who is incorrigibly truthful. He tells you the truth, that the other guy would tell you the wrong door, so you go through the other one.

Now suppose you choose the other one - he'll lie to you, and tell you the wrong door, not the one the truthful guy would have said, and you go through the other door, and you're still right. See?


----------



## sanityassassin

Cosmo said:
			
		

> ps i found it interresting how dwndrgn worked out the corn solution in a different way to me and chris



multiple solutions work as long as dog and chicken and chicken and corn don't share a bank


----------



## Cosmo

please can someone tell me what aoisiaf is please i hear it all the time and it stresses me out


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> the more i take the more i leave behind.
> what am i???


Missed this one- how about a baling machine?


----------



## Cosmo

what is a baling machine??


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> what is a baling machine??


Ah, yes city boy. Picks up all the straw off the field, ties it up with baling wire and drops it off the back, to be built into haystacks later.


----------



## Cosmo

is it not spelt bailing?
and that is not the answer i'm looking for


----------



## sanityassassin

walk on the living, they don't even mumble walk on the dead the mutter and grumble what are they?

and another to think about...

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221

what is the next line of the sequence?


----------



## kyektulu

*Mathematics, my achilles heel!

 I will write it down and have a good think about it...*


----------



## sanityassassin

it is not about mathamatics more logic


----------



## bendoran

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> walk on the living, they don't even mumble walk on the dead the mutter and grumble what are they?
> 
> and another to think about...
> 
> 1
> 11
> 21
> 1211
> 111221
> 312211
> 13112221
> 
> what is the next line of the sequence?


 
1113213211


----------



## Adasunshine

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> walk on the living, they don't even mumble walk on the dead the mutter and grumble what are they?


 
Leaves?

xx


----------



## Adasunshine

Here's one for you...

The cost of making only the maker knows, 
Valueless if bought, but sometimes traded. 
A poor man may give one as easily as a king. 
When one is broken pain and deceit are assured.

xx


----------



## nixie

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Here's one for you...
> 
> The cost of making only the maker knows,
> Valueless if bought, but sometimes traded.
> A poor man may give one as easily as a king.
> When one is broken pain and deceit are assured.
> 
> xx


 
Heart? or friendship?


----------



## nixie

Then again it could be trust


----------



## Adasunshine

ooooh, almost

Promise!

xx


----------



## kyektulu

*Good one Ada, I was a bit flummoxed there.*


----------



## kyektulu

*I can run but not walk.
 Where ever I go thought follows close behind, What am I?*


----------



## kyektulu

*Here is a easy one:

 What gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?*


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Here is a easy one:
> 
> What gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?*


A tea towel when I'm doing the washing up.


----------



## Cosmo

the nuber sequence logic one is good.
i have not heard the answer to my. the more you take the more you leave behind riddel


----------



## Cosmo

what can be made, bent broken, changed and followed but not twisted???


----------



## sanityassassin

bendoran and ada you are both right with my riddles

give yourself a pat on the back


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I can run but not walk.
> Where ever I go thought follows close behind, What am I?*


You're my nose! And there you were, all the time, just under my… yes, well.

I'm bebinning th think that " the more I take, the more I leave behind" must be a laxative, 
The more I take charge? No because I should discharge the explosive potential of the situation . The road? Good idea, bye all. And I've got enough work today I won't be able to think on them.


----------



## bendoran

Cosmo said:
			
		

> what can be made, bent broken, changed and followed but not twisted???


 
the law?


----------



## kyektulu

*Good answer bendoran, I was going to say the same thing, u got there b4 me!*


----------



## kyektulu

*What can run but never walks, has a mouth but never talks, has a head but never weeps, has a bed but never sleeps?*


----------



## Adasunshine

A river??

xx


----------



## kyektulu

*Correct Ada!

 Heres another:

I never was, am always to be,
No one ever saw me, nor ever will,
And yet I am the confidence of all.
To live and to breathe on this terrestrial
ball.
What am I?*


----------



## Adasunshine

Tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Adasunshine

Here's one

Stealthy as a shadow in the dead of night, 
Cunning but affectionate if given a bite. 
Never owned but often loved. 
At my sport considered cruel, 
But that's because you never know me at all. 

What am I?


----------



## kyektulu

*Some sort of animal, a big cat?

Im unsure... 

I need another think.
*


----------



## Adasunshine

oooh, you were almost there - just a cat!

xx

Another one for you to chew on

I make you weak at the worst of all times. 
I keep you safe, I keep you fine. 
I make your hands sweat, and your heart grow cold, 
I visit the weak, but seldom the bold. 

What am I? 

xx


----------



## chrispenycate

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> oooh, you were almost there - just a cat!
> 
> xx
> 
> Another one for you to chew on
> 
> I make you weak at the worst of all times.
> I keep you safe, I keep you fine.
> I make your hands sweat, and your heart grow cold,
> I visit the weak, but seldom the bold.
> 
> What am I?
> 
> xx


fear


----------



## Adasunshine

You're right Chris - how'd you get to be so good at these, I'm awful and know only a few!!!

Your turn 

xx


----------



## dwndrgn

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> Double negative: suppose you ask the one who is incorrigibly truthful. He tells you the truth, that the other guy would tell you the wrong door, so you go through the other one.
> 
> Now suppose you choose the other one - he'll lie to you, and tell you the wrong door, not the one the truthful guy would have said, and you go through the other door, and you're still right. See?


Nope.  Still makes no sense to me.  How do you know which one is the truthful one?


----------



## weaveworld

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Nope.  Still makes no sense to me.  How do you know which one is the truthful one?



it doesn't matter which one is the truthful one lets for example say it is man A and man B and door 1 and door 2. lets say for example Door 1 is the correct door you ask man A which door man B will say, if man A tells the truth and man B lies man A will say man Bs answer will be door 2 because man B is a liar.
Now if man A is a liar he will say man Bs answer will be door 2 the oppisite of what man B will say so you go through the other door.

Hope this makes it a little clearer for you.


----------



## chrispenycate

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Nope.  Still makes no sense to me.  How do you know which one is the truthful one?


you gon't care, because as long as one is truthful and the other the inverse (not just dishonest or untruthful, but anti truthful, you get the same answer. The wrong one, so you do the other thing. but the same ( this is probably going to be intensely annoying) 
A tells truth, true answer is x, B tells only lies, false answer is y 
ask A "what would B say?" and A tells you the truth, that B would lie, and say y.
Ask B what A would say, and he will lie. A would have told the truth and said x. So B must say y. If people existed who were so absolute, you'd always get the answer y, the wrong answer, and so you know the right one - clear?  
*_I think I'll go back to demonstrating how the universe can be limitless and unbounded and non-infinite, with just one little dimension added*_

is cross posting algebra X-posting?


----------



## Cosmo

well done guys the one ages ago could be the law or rules.


----------



## Omega

So no one know's the answer to mine?


----------



## chrispenycate

Omega said:
			
		

> So no one know's the answer to mine?


Profuse apologies - I'd forgotten

"Re: Riddles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heres a quick and simple one for you, aimed at those who live in the UK.

What is bigger and smaller than 1 at the same time?"

42i (no not "I was lying about the smaller" Since it contains the square root of minus one it's zero on the x axis and 42 [the answer to life, the universe and everything] on the z axis) Not that? I rather suspected as much.



  *


----------



## Omega

Nope, I'm talking mathematics here, ok a little clue, I'm talking about objects.


----------



## kyektulu

*I run over feilds and woods all day,
Under the bed at night I sit not alone,
My toungue hangs out, up and to the rear,
awaiting to be filled in the morning.

What am I?*


----------



## kyektulu

*Another:

I am the black child of a white father, a wingless bird,
flying even to the clouds of heaven.
I give birth to tears of mourning in pupils that meet me, 
even though there is no cause for grief, and at
once on my birth I am dissolved into air.

What am I?*


----------



## Omega

Made a mistake in my last post, I should have said I'm not talking about mathematics, teach me to post when I'm tired.


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Another:
> 
> I am the black child of a white father, a wingless bird,
> flying even to the clouds of heaven.
> I give birth to tears of mourning in pupils that meet me,
> even though there is no cause for grief, and at
> once on my birth I am dissolved into air.
> 
> What am I?*


The mushroom cloud from an atomic explosion?


----------



## dwndrgn

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> you gon't care, because as long as one is truthful and the other the inverse (not just dishonest or untruthful, but anti truthful, you get the same answer. The wrong one, so you do the other thing. but the same ( this is probably going to be intensely annoying)
> A tells truth, true answer is x, B tells only lies, false answer is y
> ask A "what would B say?" and A tells you the truth, that B would lie, and say y.
> Ask B what A would say, and he will lie. A would have told the truth and said x. So B must say y. If people existed who were so absolute, you'd always get the answer y, the wrong answer, and so you know the right one - clear?
> *_I think I'll go back to demonstrating how the universe can be limitless and unbounded and non-infinite, with just one little dimension added*_
> 
> is cross posting algebra X-posting?


I give up.  You guys can go back to having fun with your riddles and I'll just assume my tiny blonde brain can't wrap itself around this one.  Thanks for trying though!


----------



## Cosmo

dwndrgn i suggest you look it up on the net

and i give up on the bigger and smaller than 1 riddle


----------



## Omega

So do you want the answer to the "bigger and smaller than 1" riddle?


----------



## Cosmo

i sure do.
i've been racking my tiny brain but i've come up with nothing =D


----------



## Omega

Ok here goes,

Take a 5p coin and a 1p coin, line them up side by side.

The 5p is smaller in size than the 1p and

At the same time the 5p is bigger in value than the 1p.


----------



## sanityassassin

very sneaky omega but you did have us all stumped


----------



## GOLLUM

Yeh plus not living in the UK doesn't help.....


----------



## Omega

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Yeh plus not living in the UK doesn't help.....



Thats what I said in my original post, that living in the UK would make it easier.


----------



## GOLLUM

Omega said:
			
		

> Thats what I said in my original post, that living in the UK would make it easier.


I know, hence my response...


----------



## Cosmo

noone has answred my the more you take the more you leave behind riddel yet


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> noone has answred my the more you take the more you leave behind riddel yet



*No-one * has* answered* my (inverted commas) "the more you take (comma), the more you leave behind" (inverted commas)  *riddle* yet.

Sorry, it's becoming a reflex. Besides, it's not true - I've answered it several times, just not _correctly_. I suspect most people missed it, as it fell in the early rush. Actually, anarchy, with anyone posting any riddle they can remember, whenever they think of it (rather than the "he who gets it has to do the next" system, which would eash me out straight away) seems to be working rather better than one would have expected.


----------



## kyektulu

*Nearly Chris, it was smoke, good answer though I suppose it is right in a way.

I went into the woods and got it.
I sat down to seek it, I brought it home with me because I couldnt find it.

What is it?

*


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Nearly Chris, it was smoke, good answer though I suppose it is right in a way.
> 
> I went into the woods and got it.
> I sat down to seek it, I brought it home with me because I couldnt find it.
> 
> What is it?
> 
> *


Some form of parasite; a tick, perchance?


----------



## kyektulu

*Nope sorry!

 I am suprised you didnt get my other riddle before, it is very easy and your so good at these!*


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I run over feilds and woods all day,
> Under the bed at night I sit not alone,
> My toungue hangs out, up and to the rear,
> awaiting to be filled in the morning.
> 
> What am I?*


Are you by any chance a work boot?


----------



## kyektulu

*Yes a shoe. 
*


----------



## kyektulu

*Pronounced as one letter,
And written with three,
Two letters there are,
And two only in me.
Im double, Im single.
Im black, blue and gray,
Im read from both ends,
And the same either way.

What am I?*


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Yes a shoe.
> *


I don't suppose the other one's a stone in that shoe?


----------



## kyektulu

*Nope sorry, if u want to know what it is let me know.*


----------



## Adasunshine

EYE!

xx


----------



## Cosmo

is it an eye????


----------



## Cosmo

damn you ada you got ther before me


----------



## kyektulu

*You got it Ada, well done.

 I didnt get it as quick first time.*


----------



## Adasunshine

I'm usually rubbish at riddles, that one just seemed to click!

Here's one for you all...

You heard me before, 
Yet you hear me again, 
Then I die, 
'Till you call me again. 

xx


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Pronounced as one letter,
> And written with three,
> Two letters there are,
> And two only in me.
> Im double, Im single.
> Im black, blue and gray,
> Im read from both ends,
> And the same either way.
> 
> What am I?*


logically, EYE, but there are one or two clues I hvent integrated yet


----------



## chrispenycate

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> I'm usually rubbish at riddles, that one just seemed to click!
> 
> Here's one for you all...
> 
> You heard me before,
> Yet you hear me again,
> Then I die,
> 'Till you call me again.
> 
> xx


Echo  co.. co?


----------



## kyektulu

*Of course an Echo!*


----------



## kyektulu

*Oh you got there 1st Chris... maybe I should of expected that...*


----------



## Adasunshine

Well done to both of you! Took me ages to get that one!

xx


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Nope sorry, if u want to know what it is let me know.*


It's only been up half an hour. I have to work these things out, and it can take a while. I might have to cry halt on Cosmo's soon, though.

<<Besides, it's time I went and ate something; can't have me fading away.


----------



## sanityassassin

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Nearly Chris, it was smoke, good answer though I suppose it is right in a way.
> 
> I went into the woods and got it.
> I sat down to seek it, I brought it home with me because I couldnt find it.
> 
> What is it?
> 
> *



is it peace?


----------



## chrispenycate

All right, one more try at "the more you take the more you leave behind", and then I'll give up.

Is it "freindship"? (the "take" doesn't work perfectly) I certainly hope it's not "lovers"!


----------



## kyektulu

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> is it peace?



*No not peace, here is a clue it is something you can get in the woods if your unlucky and it is not an emotion. 
*


----------



## cornelius

a rash?


----------



## sanityassassin

poison oak or ivy


----------



## kyektulu

*Nope but your on the right track, think wood...*


----------



## chrispenycate

cornelius said:
			
		

> a rash?


I rejected all diseases since "I brought it home with me *because* I couldn't find it" means you could have done something if you'd found whatever it was. 
So no "wet feet" "laddered stocking" "dry rot" "grey squirrel" "stain" "herpes" , and unless you'd squatted over a patch of stinging nettles you'd be able to find a rash.  
Still, it's not my role to say you're wrong.

Oh, of course, a splinter


----------



## cornelius

maybe a little piece of wood in your finger or so... a splinter ( is this correct english?)


----------



## kyektulu

*You got it Chris. 
*


----------



## sanityassassin

its easy when you know the answer


----------



## chrispenycate

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> its easy when you know the answer


Isn't this true of most things in life (excluding, of course, ladies)


----------



## sanityassassin

of couse ladies are never easy to understand even with the answers


----------



## cornelius

yes! finally got one right


----------



## Cosmo

footsteps... the more you take the more you leave behind =D


----------



## kyektulu

*This is an easy one:

 What traps warmth, sprays forth ice and water and slips through your fingers with ease?*


----------



## sanityassassin

a simple one? the obvious if not the right answer would be air


----------



## kyektulu

*not air, close though assa
*


----------



## sanityassassin

maybe clouds


----------



## kyektulu

*Throw me off the highest building and I will not break,
 Put me in the ocean and I will.


 What am I?*


----------



## kyektulu

*Yes Correct Hunny.*


----------



## sanityassassin

[FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]* I can be long, or I can be short. 
I can be grown,  and I can be bought. 
I can be painted, or left bare. 
I can be round, or square.
What am I?*[/FONT]


----------



## chrispenycate

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]* I can be long, or I can be short.
> I can be grown,  and I can be bought.
> I can be painted, or left bare.
> I can be round, or square.
> What am I?*[/FONT]


A wooden post?


----------



## sanityassassin

sorry chris that is not what I'm thinking of


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Throw me off the highest building and I will not break,
> Put me in the ocean and I will.
> 
> 
> What am I?*


I don't think this is the correct answer, but it works

A wave


----------



## chrispenycate

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> sorry chris that is not what I'm thinking of


Maybe a fingernail, though I don't really like the "round or square"


----------



## sanityassassin

you are correct chris the round and square is in the way you cut them


----------



## cornelius

a snail I think it's already in here somewhere


----------



## Cosmo

chris just incase you missed it the more _footsteps_ you thake the more you leave behind


----------



## cornelius

I thought I posted that, but some of my posts keep dissapearing. I must have pushed some wrong buttons


----------



## Cosmo

what was the tallest mountain in the world once mount everest wasn't discovered


----------



## Adasunshine

Cosmo said:
			
		

> what was the tallest mountain in the world once mount everest wasn't discovered


 
Surely it would still be Mount Everest??

Just because it hasn't been discovered, it doesn't mean it's not still the tallest mountain in the world!

It's that whole 'noise in the forest thing' isn't it?

xx


----------



## Cosmo

correct

a man is stuck on an island.
he can not swim there is no boat there is only sand and him.
how does he get over the water to civilisation???


----------



## sanityassassin

it all depends on certain criteria if there is un limited sand he could build himself a bridge out of sand to cross to the mainland


----------



## Adasunshine

Someone comes to pick him up?

You didn't say it wasn't known he was there! 

xx


----------



## Cosmo

he cannot do that... the sand is glued to the floor lol


----------



## Cosmo

noone can see him i should have been more specific


----------



## sanityassassin

Cosmo said:
			
		

> he cannot do that... the sand is glued to the floor lol



strange island


----------



## Adasunshine

When the tide's low, it's no longer an island and he walks across???

xx


----------



## Cosmo

close in a way. the tide does not go so low


----------



## Adasunshine

He wades?

xx


----------



## Cosmo

he does not wade


----------



## Adasunshine

I'm flummoxed then.

Here's another one for people to ponder...

I go around in circles, 
But always straight ahead 
Never complain, 
No matter where I am led.

xx


----------



## sanityassassin

does he swim


----------



## Cosmo

ada that is a tough one...
do you want answer to the island one???


----------



## Adasunshine

I do! Yes please, know it's reasonably obvious but my brain's rubbish today!

xx


----------



## Cosmo

he walks across.
the water is frozen


----------



## chrispenycate

depending on how far the island is from"civilisation, he might jump (it was specified that he hed to get "over the water" not across it or through it) 
Otherwise he probably takes advantage of something you've omitted to tell us about, like the four lane motorway bridge.


----------



## Cosmo

chris the answer is above your post


----------



## chrispenycate

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> I'm flummoxed then.
> 
> Here's another one for people to ponder...
> 
> I go around in circles,
> But always straight ahead
> Never complain,
> No matter where I am led.
> 
> xx


Could be almost any type of wheel that didn't squeak, but based on th "straight ahead" and "led" I'll go for a bogie wheel on a railway carrage.


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> chris the answer is above your post


Yes, so I saw. I'll have to learn to type faster - or maybe think faster.


----------



## Adasunshine

It's just a wheel Chris! 

God you're good - sickens me! 

I'm rubbish! 

xx


----------



## chrispenycate

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> It's just a wheel Chris!
> 
> God you're good - sickens me!
> 
> I'm rubbish!
> 
> xx


I humbly apologise for sickening you. That was never my intention. Perhaps I should get a lobotomy?


----------



## Omega

Just wondering if this one has been done yet, this is simple as sausages 

"What gets wetter as you get drier?"


----------



## chrispenycate

Omega said:
			
		

> Just wondering if this one has been done yet, this is simple as sausages
> 
> "What gets wetter as you get drier?"


Yes, it was. Or at least " what gets wetter as it dries? 
Towel, if any one can't be bothered to leaf back.


----------



## Cosmo

how can you be standing 60 cm from someone yrt not be able to touch them???


----------



## chrispenycate

Cosmo said:
			
		

> how can you be standing 60 cm from someone yrt not be able to touch them???


The other side of a wall, door, window or velvet tabs curtain?


----------



## Cosmo

grr chris you are just too good


----------



## kyektulu

*no one posting new riddles? 
*


----------



## Adasunshine

Chris just keeps on guessing them - he's just too good... 

Here's one to keep you all busy, Chris included...

Some try to hide, 
some try to cheat 
but time will show
we always will meet. 
Try as you might 
to guess my name
I promise you'll know
when you I do claim. 

xx


----------



## Cosmo

death???


----------



## Adasunshine

Good one Cosmo - got it in one!

xx


----------



## Cosmo

what is the longest word in the world???


----------



## chrispenycate

Smiles, because there is a mile between the first letter and the last


----------



## Cosmo

goddam you chris lol. I have just got to get me some of that cheese lol


----------



## chrispenycate

Oh, all right. I'll go away and do some critiquing or something 

[Tries a huff, but not very good at it, so does self pity instead]

Wouldn't want to hang around where I wasn't wanted, they appreciate me over there…  

[decides self pity goes down rather too well, so does supercillious]

And I wouldn't want to take away *all* the fun from you youngsters


----------



## Allanon

1. what gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?

2. you throw away the outside then cook the inside. then you eat the outside and throw away the inside. what did you eat?


----------



## Omega

Allanon

No 1 must be the most posed riddle in this thread.


----------



## Allanon

oops, didnt read back. scratch that one then, just go for number 2.

sorry!


----------



## Omega

It's ok, I made the same mistake when posing that riddle.


----------



## kyektulu

*Righty:

 Give me food and I will live, Give me water and I will die.

 What am I?*


----------



## kyektulu

*The man who invented it doesnt want it, The man who bought it doesnt need it, the man who needs it doesnt know it.

 What is it?*


----------



## kyektulu

*No sooner spoken that broken, what is it?*


----------



## Adasunshine

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Righty:*
> 
> *Give me food and I will live, Give me water and I will die.*
> 
> *What am I?*


 
Fire??


----------



## Adasunshine

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *The man who invented it doesnt want it, The man who bought it doesnt need it, the man who needs it doesnt know it.*
> 
> *What is it?*


 
A Coffin?

xx


----------



## Adasunshine

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *No sooner spoken that broken, what is it?*


 
A Promise?

xx


----------



## Cosmo

we did the coffin one before...
Ada your one is tough... really tough


----------



## Caretaker66

A Secret?


----------



## cornelius

Cosmo said:
			
		

> what is the longest word in the world???


 
rubberband, you can stretch it 

smiles 's probably a better one


----------



## Caretaker66

A Man leaves home, takes 3 left turns, then meets a Man with a Mask. What is the First Man's Job?


----------



## steve12553

Caretaker66 said:
			
		

> A Man leaves home, takes 3 left turns, then meets a Man with a Mask. What is the First Man's Job?


Baseball player. (batter)


----------



## steve12553

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *No sooner spoken that broken, what is it?*


 
Silence.


----------



## kyektulu

*Sir, I bear rhyme excelling
In mystic force and magic spelling
Celestial sprites elucidate
All my own striving cant relate


This one is very very hard, it will puzzle everyone, I hope.
*


----------



## kyektulu

*What work is it that the faster you work,
the longer it is before your done
and the slower you work the sooner your finished?*


----------



## Cosmo

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Sir, I bear rhyme excelling
> In mystic force and magic spelling
> Celestial sprites elucidate
> All my own striving cant relate
> 
> 
> This one is very very hard, it will puzzle everyone, I hope.
> *


verry clever PI


----------



## Quokka

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Righty:*
> 
> *Give me food and I will live, Give me water and I will die.*
> 
> *What am I?*


 
Thirst


----------



## Quokka

A hunter leaves his campsite and walks 5 miles south. Then finding tracks, turns and walk 5 miles west, where he shoots at a bear (and misses  ). Annoyed he turns and walks 5 miles north arriving back at his camp.

So my question is....................what colour was the bear?


----------



## Cosmo

white  unless they dyed their fur


----------



## Cosmo

which reminds me i saw a hair shop yesterday called curl up and dye


----------



## Quokka

If I have six pairs of black gloves and six pairs of brown gloves in a drawer. In complete darkness, how many gloves must I take out in order to be sure that I get a pair that match?


----------



## Cosmo

3? or are ther left and right handed gloves if so then 7


----------



## kyektulu

Quokka said:
			
		

> Thirst


 *

Nearly it was fire Quokka.*


----------



## Quokka

Cosmo said:
			
		

> 3? or are ther left and right handed gloves if so then 7


 
There are left and right gloves but it's still not 7


----------



## Prefx

What weighs more: 

A ton of bricks or a ton of paper?


----------



## Adasunshine

Prefx said:
			
		

> What weighs more:
> 
> A ton of bricks or a ton of paper?


 
Neither, they both amount to a tonne in weight each, regardless of whether it's paper or bricks.

xx


----------



## kyektulu

*Ada I got that one too! 
*


----------



## kyektulu

Cosmo said:
			
		

> verry clever PI


*
You got it Cosmo!

Im impressed,  Well done x*


----------



## kyektulu

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *What work is it that the faster you work,
> the longer it is before your done
> and the slower you work the sooner your finished?*


*

Can no one get this?


Where is Chris when u need him?*


----------



## kyektulu

*Heres another hard one, it left me puzzeld for the longest time:

As a whole I am both safe and secure,
Behead me, and I become a place of meeting.
Behead me again and I am the partner of ready.
Restore me and I become the domain of beasts.

What am I?
*


----------



## Cosmo

Quokka it's 13 
Kye after much pondering i think it is a word where you take the first letter off then second but i don't know the word grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chrispenycate

What work is it that the faster you work,
the longer it is before your done
and the slower you work the sooner your finished?


			
				kyektulu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can no one get this?
> 
> 
> Where is Chris when u need him?*



I'd been keeping away, 'cause I got the impression I was squeezing others out, and annoying people. 

The first answer that comes to mind is "running away from a pack of hungry wolves" (which might not be a very lpng term profession, but is definitely "work") I'll try and come up with something better.

Incidentally, it's thirteen gloves, as you could come up with twelve left hands before getting the first right.  Or, assuming that in total darkness you can feel the difference between left and right handed gloves, six black left handed and six brown right handed before coming up with the pair.


----------



## Quokka

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Heres another hard one, it left me puzzeld for the longest time:*
> 
> *As a whole I am both safe and secure,*
> *Behead me, and I become a place of meeting.*
> *Behead me again and I am the partner of ready.*
> *Restore me and I become the domain of beasts.*
> 
> *What am I?*


 
Stable: safe/secure and home to animals

beheaded: Table
beheaded again: able


----------



## Quokka

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *What work is it that the faster you work,*
> *the longer it is before your done*
> *and the slower you work the sooner your finished?*


 
catching your breathe?..... Ok I'll keep thinking


----------



## chrispenycate

So far I've come up with ski jumping and riding a motorcycle over a line of parked cars, both "work" assumed finished whan you are in contact with_terror firma_ (and neither of which I'm intending to start in the immediate future, thank you)


----------



## Prefx

> _*What work is it that the faster you work,*
> *the longer it is before your done*
> *and the slower you work the sooner your finished?*_


 
Maybe cooking?


----------



## Cosmo

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> What work is it that the faster you work,
> the longer it is before your done
> and the slower you work the sooner your finished?
> 
> 
> I'd been keeping away, 'cause I got the impression I was squeezing others out, and annoying people.
> 
> The first answer that comes to mind is "running away from a pack of hungry wolves" (which might not be a very lpng term profession, but is definitely "work") I'll try and come up with something better.
> 
> Incidentally, it's thirteen gloves, as you could come up with twelve left hands before getting the first right.  Or, assuming that in total darkness you can feel the difference between left and right handed gloves, six black left handed and six brown right handed before coming up with the pair.


chris please do not feel you are annoying us because you are not... in the slightest you are a valuable member of the riddle solving team


----------



## Adasunshine

Yes Chris you are! I hope it wasn't my comments that made you avoid this forum  .  That wasn't my intention atall!

xx


----------



## Mulch

Roasting meat on a spit


----------



## Mulch

Five hundred begins it, five hundred ends it, 
Five in the middle is seen; 
First of all figures, the first of all letters, 
Take up their stations between. 
Join all together, and then you will bring 
Before you the name of an eminent king


----------



## chrispenycate

Mulch said:
			
		

> Five hundred begins it, five hundred ends it,
> Five in the middle is seen;
> First of all figures, the first of all letters,
> Take up their stations between.
> Join all together, and then you will bring
> Before you the name of an eminent king



DAVID


----------



## kyektulu

Quokka said:
			
		

> Stable: safe/secure and home to animals
> 
> beheaded: Table
> beheaded again: able



*Well done Quokka! 

You got it! 
*


----------



## kyektulu

Mulch said:
			
		

> Roasting meat on a spit



*Correct.

Good riddle by the way.
*


----------



## cornelius

fifty people stand on the beach. One of them pulls out a gun and says
" I will shoot the last one that gets in the water "
for some reason there are two people left on the beach, one of them is running to the water, the other one is you. What would you do?


----------



## chrispenycate

cornelius said:
			
		

> fifty people stand on the beach. One of them pulls out a gun and says
> " I will shoot the last one that gets in the water "
> for some reason there are two people left on the beach, one of them is running to the water, the other one is you. What would you do?


Shoot the guy who's running- I always try to keep my word.


----------



## Cosmo

either that or if you are not holding the gun than don't get in the sea so you will not be the last one in =D


----------



## cornelius

cosmo's correct


----------



## Cosmo

yes =D


----------



## sanityassassin

need help to figure this one out see if the intelligent masses can work it out.
by the way I don't know the answer for certain

A woman buys new shoes, and unfortunately dies shortly shortly afterwards from a knife-wound. Why?


----------



## kyektulu

*Some one stabs her when she was coming out of the shoe shop...! 
*


----------



## cornelius

she tried to open the box with a stanly knife, but tragically misplaced the tip of the blade?


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Some one stabs her when she was coming out of the shoe shop...!
> *


If she took as long as some ladies I know choosing the shoes, it was probably the shop assistant.


----------



## Mulch

She bought a pair of stillettos?  Stillettos being a type of knife as well as a heel.


----------



## cornelius

she had put one one shoe, wanted to stand up to get the second, but fell, which made the heel go deep into her side, wounding her really badly?


----------



## sanityassassin

no these are not the correct answers I now know the answer


----------



## jackokent

How about:  She's a knife thrower's assistant, she's normally in flatties, but she mistakenly buys heels and the knife thrower, misjudging her height, hits her."

Just a guess.


----------



## kyektulu

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> If she took as long as some ladies I know choosing the shoes, it was probably the shop assistant.



*Hey not me, im more of a book collecter, I have one pair of boots and thats it... *


----------



## Caretaker66

Two mothers and two daughters walked into a bicycle shop.  They each bought a bicycle but there are only three. Why?


----------



## cornelius

grandma, mother and daughter


----------



## kyektulu

*I got that riddle too!

Only u got there first Cornelius... *


----------



## cornelius

I'll let you sort out a new one, Kye, after all you're way better than I am


----------



## kyektulu

*More Riddles:

A certain crime is punishable if attenpted but not punishable if commited, what is it?

Im the type of bird that is not in the sky.
I can swim in the ocean yet remain dry.
What am I?

*


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *More Riddles:
> 
> A certain crime is punishable if attenpted but not punishable if commited, what is it?
> 
> Im the type of bird that is not in the sky.
> I can swim in the ocean yet remain dry.
> What am I?
> 
> *


Suicide?

Or "treason ne're succeeds, and here's the reason:
Should it succeed, then none may dare to call it treason.


----------



## kyektulu

*Yup it is suicide... how cheery a subject eh... well done chris.*


----------



## kyektulu

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]* I can be long, or I can be short.
> I can be grown,  and I can be bought.
> I can be painted, or left bare.
> I can be round, or square.
> What am I?*[/FONT]



*Finger/ toe nails.*


----------



## Caretaker66

I occur twice in a week, once in a year, and twice in a decade. What am I?


----------



## cornelius

the letter e


----------



## Marky Lazer

E?


----------



## sanityassassin

jackokent said:
			
		

> How about:  She's a knife thrower's assistant, she's normally in flatties, but she mistakenly buys heels and the knife thrower, misjudging her height, hits her."
> 
> Just a guess.



that is the correct answer


----------



## Marky Lazer

What our-legged animal can jumper higher than a house?


----------



## sanityassassin

most animals can jump higher than a house as houses can't jump(just like white men )


----------



## Marky Lazer

:d


----------



## Quokka

was this one posted before? not sure but I like it

If you break me,
I do not stop working.
If you touch me,
I may be snared.
If you lose me,
Nothing will matter.
What am I? 


What does man love more than life?
Fear more than death or mortal strife?
What do the poor have, what the rich require,
And what contented men desire?
What does the miser spend, the spendthrift save,
And all men carry to their graves?


----------



## Adasunshine

Quokka said:
			
		

> What does man love more than life?
> Fear more than death or mortal strife?
> What do the poor have, what the rich require,
> And what contented men desire?
> What does the miser spend, the spendthrift save,
> And all men carry to their graves?


 
Nothing...

xx


----------



## chrispenycate

Quokka said:
			
		

> was this one posted before? not sure but I like it
> 
> If you break me,
> I do not stop working.
> If you touch me,
> I may be snared.
> If you lose me,
> Nothing will matter.
> What am I?



Your heart?


----------



## Saeltari

Here is one that I thought up. 

 What is often turned on, yet never off?


----------



## Cosmo

i don't know the answer but welcome to the forums


----------



## Saeltari

Cosmo said:
			
		

> i don't know the answer but welcome to the forums


Thank you for the welcome! I am glad to be here, I even wore my best set of clothes! I hope I did not dress too formally for here?

 How long should I wait before I give the answer to the riddle?


----------



## kyektulu

*What stinks whilst living but in death smells good?*


----------



## kyektulu

*
Im lighter than what I am made of,
More of me is hidden than seen..

What am I?
*


----------



## Cosmo

Saeltari said:
			
		

> Thank you for the welcome! I am glad to be here, I even wore my best set of clothes! I hope I did not dress too formally for here?
> 
> How long should I wait before I give the answer to the riddle?



not at all too formal, wait till someone gets it or we all ask for it


----------



## chrispenycate

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *
> Im lighter than what I am made of,
> More of me is hidden than seen..
> 
> What am I?
> *


an iceberg


----------



## bluenote492000

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *What stinks whilst living but in death smells good?*


KFC? Those birds do syink when the're alive but dead (and sothered in ketchup) smells and tastes really good.


----------



## Cosmo

welcome bluenote


----------



## Hibye23

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Im lighter than what I am made of,*
> *More of me is hidden than seen..*
> 
> *What am I?*


 
Space, universe, AIR!!! Come on it's hard.


----------



## kyektulu

*Chris is right, its an Iceberg.

KFC... It isnt a pleasent smell but its not right im afraid... however u are on the right track! 
*


----------



## Cosmo

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *What stinks whilst living but in death smells good?*


anchovies?


----------



## kyektulu

*Nope sorry! 
*


----------



## cornelius

one of those mushrooms that spreads a really bad smell, but stops spreading that smell when it's dead? you can cook some and eat 'm I think


----------



## kyektulu

*
Sorry you are all wrong on this one so far...

CLUE: Have a good hard think about what animal people associate with bad odours because of its living circumstances...*


----------



## Cosmo

pig?
skunk?


----------



## cornelius

pig it is, me thinks


----------



## kyektulu

*You are correct hunny, a pig! 
*


----------



## sanityassassin

mmmmm bacon


----------



## kyektulu

*Dont say that, I have hardly ate today and now u are making me drool! 
*


----------



## kyektulu

*From the beginning of eternity

to the end of time and space

to the beggining of every end

and the end of every place


What Am I?
*


----------



## kyektulu

*
All about but cannot be seen,

Can be captured,

Cannot be held,

No throat but can be heard.

What am I?*


----------



## sanityassassin

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *From the beginning of eternity
> 
> to the end of time and space
> 
> to the beggining of every end
> 
> and the end of every place
> 
> 
> What Am I?
> *



The letter E


----------



## kyektulu

*correct, too easy huh!*


----------



## chrispenycate

So I'm still looking for that flightless bird, the sort of non wetting penguin:-
Im the type of bird that is not in the sky.
I can swim in the ocean yet remain dry.
What am I?

 then theres the thing frequently turned on, but never off (had a girlfreind like that, once) One of those timer control lights that they put in hotel corridors and restaurant toilets, so you can find yourself plunged into darkness at the most embaressing moment.

And finally:-

All about but cannot be seen,

Can be captured,

Cannot be held,

No throat but can be heard.

What am I?
 which could be air, except that it can be captured ; wind, perhaps?

Any I've missed?


----------



## Saeltari

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> . . . then theres the thing frequently turned on, but never off (had a girlfreind like that, once) One of those timer control lights that they put in hotel corridors and restaurant toilets, so you can find yourself plunged into darkness at the most embaressing moment. . .


 
 hmmm, nope. Good guess though 
 I noticed that spelling is sometimes corrected here, if I am incorrect in that please correct me , in any case isn't girlfreind spelled girlfriend? Remember, it is bad form to kill the messenger. . .   and I would think a girlfriend like that would be one to keep


----------



## wildbill333

Whats black and white and read all over?


----------



## wildbill333

its not a newspaper


----------



## Saeltari

wildbill333 said:
			
		

> its not a newspaper


A sun burned zebra?


----------



## wildbill333

yes, it is a sunburned zebra


----------



## kyektulu

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> So I'm still looking for that flightless bird, the sort of non wetting penguin:-
> Im the type of bird that is not in the sky.
> I can swim in the ocean yet remain dry.
> What am I?
> 
> then theres the thing frequently turned on, but never off (had a girlfreind like that, once) One of those timer control lights that they put in hotel corridors and restaurant toilets, so you can find yourself plunged into darkness at the most embaressing moment.
> 
> And finally:-
> 
> All about but cannot be seen,
> 
> Can be captured,
> 
> Cannot be held,
> 
> No throat but can be heard.
> 
> What am I?
> which could be air, except that it can be captured ; wind, perhaps?
> 
> Any I've missed?


*
Have I finally managed to perplex you Chris?

Hope so, it has become my new mission on the chronicles... lol           *


----------



## scalem X

> All about but cannot be seen,
> 
> Can be captured,
> 
> Cannot be held,
> 
> No throat but can be heard.
> 
> What am I?



Mmm first thought of wind, like Chris. Then maybe temperature. Or some famous spy or that masked magician? OR SOUND?


----------



## cornelius

I  thought it was wind... *confused*


----------



## kyektulu

*Yes wind your right guys. 
*


----------



## Cosmo

Saeltari said:
			
		

> Here is one that I thought up.
> 
> What is often turned on, yet never off?


i have no idea, give us a hint


----------



## scalem X

> Originally Posted by Saeltari
> Here is one that I thought up.
> 
> What is often turned on, yet never off?



maybe a street? I really feel like this one is for native speakers. I feel saying: a person (as in: "you turn me on"), but I don't really know for sure if it's possible.


----------



## Cosmo

scalem, you can also get turned off by someone...


----------



## GrownUp

One of those turntable things you ice cakes on?


----------



## Allanon

i would say a person but not for a loving reason, more so as you can turn on someone to attack them, but you cant turn off of someone from an attack that would simply be stopping the attack.  ????????????????


----------



## cornelius

one of those old watches that have to be wind up?


----------



## sanityassassin

a roundabout?


----------



## Saeltari

scalem X said:
			
		

> maybe a street? I really feel like this one is for native speakers. I feel saying: a person (as in: "you turn me on"), but I don't really know for sure if it's possible.


 
 I was thinking about that. You are most likely right about this one being more for native speakers. It is not a person, mainly because a person can be turned on and off .
 As for a clue, the answer has to do with coinage.


----------



## Saeltari

Not a watch, nor a roundabout. Though those are nice guesses.


----------



## Glyptus

Q: What do you call a short psychic person who has escaped from prison?  

A: A small medium at large.


----------



## Quokka

Saeltari said:
			
		

> I was thinking about that. You are most likely right about this one being more for native speakers. It is not a person, mainly because a person can be turned on and off .
> As for a clue, the answer has to do with coinage.


 
A coin can be turned on it's head but is never described as being 'turned off' but then again so could an argument/concept etc?


----------



## chrispenycate

Or a mechanical piece, for example a screw thread, could be turned on a lathe, but never turned off. Or a pot, turned on a wheel, but how can you turn off a pot?

I was also thinking of an unfortunate mosaic of a bull in Rome, where one places ones heel on his genital region, and spins on the heel, for good luck, thus it is frequently turned on, and never off duty (what a job) 

So, if one can stop on a dime, can one by any chance turn on some other unit of currency? My new mini can turn on a sixpence, perhaps?


----------



## Saeltari

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> Or a mechanical piece, for example a screw thread, could be turned on a lathe, but never turned off. Or a pot, turned on a wheel, but how can you turn off a pot?
> 
> I was also thinking of an unfortunate mosaic of a bull in Rome, where one places ones heel on his genital region, and spins on the heel, for good luck, thus it is frequently turned on, and never off duty (what a job)
> 
> So, if one can stop on a dime, can one by any chance turn on some other unit of currency? My new mini can turn on a sixpence, perhaps?


you can stop on it, but what else can you do with it?


----------



## chrispenycate

Saeltari said:
			
		

> you can stop on it, but what else can you do with it?


_gets out ten cent piece and experiments_
Spin it, flip it, stick it up my nose, almost certainly swallow it, slide on it; but not spend it, or turn it into anything useful. 

Oh, yes, it fits in a swiss fuseholder; but I don't know at what current it burns out.


----------



## kyektulu

*At night they come without being fetched, and by day they are lost without being stolen

What are they?

2 possible answers, I need them both. *


----------



## Saeltari

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> _gets out ten cent piece and experiments_
> Spin it, flip it, stick it up my nose, almost certainly swallow it, slide on it; but not spend it, or turn it into anything useful.
> 
> Oh, yes, it fits in a swiss fuseholder; but I don't know at what current it burns out.


 
 Uhh, remind me not to ask to borrow some change . The answer is what you were playing with and said you can stop on. In an effort not to confuse anybody else, I will say you pretty much got it. Do you get it?


----------



## Saeltari

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *At night they come without being fetched, and by day they are lost without being stolen
> 
> What are they?
> 
> 2 possible answers, I need them both. *


Celestial bodies? The moon and stars?


----------



## kyektulu

*Stars is one of the answers I was thinking of...*


----------



## Saeltari

So I got one. . . how about dreams?


----------



## kyektulu

*That is the correct other answer, I need to find more riddles to post now...! 
*


----------



## Quokka

Hope no one minds if I throw another one in out of order?

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10 Apples were hanging high, [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10 boys come passing by, [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Each took but one, leaving nine hanging when done. How could that be? [/FONT]


----------



## kyektulu

*That has me puzzled... let me have a think...   
*


----------



## Saeltari

one of the boys was short?

ha, wait never mind... I take that guess back. . . can I do that?


----------



## kyektulu

*I will post a riddle or 2 whilst I think.

To unravel me
you need a key
No key that was made by a
locksmiths hand,
but a key that only I will 
understand...

What am I?


I give u a group of three,
One is sitting down but will never get up,
The second eats as much as is given to him,
yet is always hungry.
The third goes away and never returns...

What are they?

*


----------



## Quokka

Is the first a riddle?


----------



## kyektulu

*Yes hunny. 
*


----------



## Quokka

Sins (as in _those _7 ) might fit the first two but maybe not the third?


----------



## kyektulu

*Wrong im afraid. 

Good guess though. 
*


----------



## Quokka

How about shadows... as in of people sitting/eating etc.....


----------



## Quokka

ok that doesnt work either lol


----------



## kyektulu

*Sorry it isnt right.

I must of found a toughie... but then again I am not having any luck figuring out your riddle either... *


----------



## Quokka

Well I've really gotta crash but I wouldn't expect anyone I told the riddle to to get it


----------



## kyektulu

*Hmmms ounds like a challenge! 

Night Quokka*


----------



## scalem X

> To unravel me
> you need a key
> No key that was made by a
> locksmiths hand,
> but a key that only I will
> understand...



a combination lock (something with a numerical key?)

I have heard the riddle about the apples before, but I must have forgotten the clue. I though it had to do something with them taking something else than apples or a twist of language but... well my memory .


----------



## kyektulu

*Nope not the answer either, sorry. 
*


----------



## Quokka

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Hmmms ounds like a challenge! *
> 
> *Night Quokka*


 

Well either that or a hint


----------



## Sparrahawk

To unravel me
you need a key
No key that was made by a
locksmiths hand,
but a key that only I will 
understand... 

Is it a map?


----------



## kyektulu

*Nope not that either, here is a clue it is not nessesarily a object.*


----------



## kyektulu

*Here is a hard one:

I cannot give you love yet men and dragons think me...*


----------



## Quokka

Power.... or possibly Gold?

This one doesnt really work but it was an attempt at a homegrown riddle, not an easy thing as it turns out  .




A joy to hold or hold for joy
Windows out or maybe in
Never filled but too much will lessen
Can be lost in the cold 
Finding the spice of life


----------



## kyektulu

*Warmth...?*


----------



## Quokka

No, there was a final line Ive dropped because i think it made it too easy...

with your earlier riddle about the 3 Kyketulu, can I ask are they three of the same, closely linked or seperate things, Fire and smoke might fit for the last two but its got me stumped so far


----------



## kyektulu

Quokka said:
			
		

> with your earlier riddle about the 3 Kyketulu, can I ask are they three of the same, closely linked or seperate things, Fire and smoke might fit for the last two but its got me stumped so far



*Your there, a stove, fire and smoke.*


----------



## Quokka

Cool though I never would have guessed the first, what about Power or Gold for the other one?


----------



## kyektulu

*The other has 2 answers power and treasure, so u got them both!

Well done! 

xxx
*


----------



## Quokka

Oops sorry if I answered all the current riddles, but once I started wondering....

I'll add the final line to my attempt at a riddle, it should make it alot easier to solve (plus an edit, still trying to make it flow better) I encourage anyone to try this as well, I certainly found it hard enough  . 

A joy to hold or hold for joy
Windows out or maybe in
Never filled but too much can lessen
Sometimes to be, lost in the cold 
Whilst another finds the spice of life
But in truth. Gates to the world.


----------



## kyektulu

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To unravel me
> you need a key
> No key that was made by a
> locksmiths hand,
> but a key that only I will
> understand...
> 
> What am I?*



*
Not all of the Riddles Quokka, this one of mine is still unanswered.*


----------



## scalem X

a heart? (as symbolic as a key to one's heart? ) just a guess.


----------



## kyektulu

*No im sorry not the right answer either.*


----------



## jackokent

A secret?  Please say it is, this one is driving me mad.


----------



## kyektulu

*sorry it is not a secret.*


----------



## jackokent

Ahhh.... a tune? the past?, a mystery?, a corn beef tin????


----------



## Quokka

So its not a Riddle? Oops you were answering something else when I posted earlier.


----------



## Cosmo

A map kye?


----------



## chrispenycate

> To unravel me
> you need a key
> No key that was made by a
> locksmiths hand,
> but a key that only I will
> understand...



It could be a cypher, or substitution code- at least, that would satisfy the requirements.


----------



## kyektulu

*Chris, you have got it, well done. 
*


----------



## kyektulu

*If u break me,
I will not stop working.
If u touch me,
I may be snared.
If u lose me,
nothing will matter.

What am I?
*


----------



## jackokent

Heart???


----------



## sanityassassin

your metaphorical heart? as opposed to your lump of muscle that pumps blood


----------



## jackokent

I'm going to be really cheeky and assume heart is the right answer.

Here's a traditional English one:

In marble halls as white as milk
Lined with a skin as soft as silk
Within a fountain crystal-clear
A golden apple doth appear.
No doors there are to this stronghold
Yet theives break in and steal the gold.


----------



## sanityassassin

sounds like an egg and you must have bet me to the punch with the last one jack


----------



## jackokent

Well that didn't take long did it.  Well done Sanityassissin (can't believe I beat you when you're this quick).  Your go.


----------



## sanityassassin

don't think this has been posted before but it might have

*What goes up, but at the same time goes down, up to the sky and down to the ground, my present tense and my past tense too, lets go for a ride just me and you...what am i?*


----------



## Quokka

lightning?


----------



## sanityassassin

fraid not quokka


----------



## Adasunshine

Is it the horizon?

Just a guess...

xx


----------



## kyektulu

jackokent said:
			
		

> Heart???



*Just got chance to check this thread, your right Jack hun *


----------



## kyektulu

*More Riddles

What has rivers but no water,
Cities but no buildings,
Forests but no trees,
Deserts but no sand and
mountains but no rocks...?

One hundred feet in the air, 
It lies with its back on the ground.

What is it?
*


----------



## Sparrahawk

A map or a globe? cant work out the back on the ground bit but everything els fits.


----------



## polymath

That's good sparrahawk, I think you've got it, but I can't work out the feet and ground bit either.


----------



## Paige Turner

What does a dog do, that a man steps into?


----------



## Quokka

Sparrahawk said:
			
		

> A map or a globe? cant work out the back on the ground bit but everything els fits.


 
Just curious, I think you've got it with map, but would lying the map on the ground on it's 'back' and the arial view point be the 100 feet in the air link?


----------



## sanityassassin

its two different riddles the first is a map but the second is a centapiede(bad spelling) even though they dont have a hundred legs to have ahundred feet in the air


----------



## kyektulu

*Yes a map and a centipede 
*


----------



## Denie Alconn

Here is a great mystery......why did my last batch of wine turn out to be real strange (or crap)...I mean REAL strange......
Could notice the effect of alcohol (to some point) but one just didn`t seem to get drunk of it...next day one would have a hell of a hangover!!


----------



## sanityassassin

What goes up, but at the same time goes down, up to the sky and down to the ground, my present tense and my past tense too, lets go for a ride just me and you...what am i? 

A clue for you with one its not much fun two would be better it is something solid an object if you will


----------



## Paige Turner

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> What does a dog do, that a man steps into?




pants


----------



## chrispenycate

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> What goes up, but at the same time goes down, up to the sky and down to the ground, my present tense and my past tense too, lets go for a ride just me and you...what am i?
> 
> A clue for you with one its not much fun two would be better it is something solid an object if you will


I'm going for a Ferris wheel (up and down works, even if it doesn't quite achieve the sky, and "is" for my present tense, even if the "were" for our past is somewhat scrambled) Of course a *fun*icular railway gets closer to the sky (with one, two or many) and has similarish "if one's going up, one must be coming down" characteristics, but I don't see why its was, or is, tense (only its cables are and were under tension) 

However I'm giving up on the "bird that is not in the sky", unless it's a "c-bird" in the middle of "ocean", though if it remains "dri" there should be three of it.


----------



## sanityassassin

you are in the right area but I'm afraid you are wrong with your grammatical knowledge it should be easier but the answer might be just a british term and other countrys might be a disadvantage. It is one word made up of two words of present and past tense


----------



## jackokent

Seesaw????


----------



## sanityassassin

you are correct jack well done


----------



## jackokent

I don't think I can claim credit for that one, Chris more or less got it.

Here goes:

It is in rock, but not in the stone
it is in the marrow, but not in the bone
It is in the bolster, but not in the bed
It is not in the living, nor yet in the dead.


----------



## chrispenycate

"r" ?


----------



## jackokent

Why do people always get mine in less than 30 seconds ?

Well done Chrispenycate.


----------



## Denie Alconn

rofl, reminds me an awful lot of the Dark Tower...

Like:
What is a door when it is not a door?


----------



## kyektulu

*
More from me:


Forwards im heavy, backwards im not.

What am I?

A time when there green, 
A time when there brown.
But both of these times cause me to frown.
But just inbetween for a very short while,
there perfect and yellow and cause me to smile!

What are they?
*


----------



## kyektulu

*I come in different shapes and sizes.
Part of me are curves, 
others are straight.
You can put me anywhere you like,
but there is only one right place for me.

What am I?*


----------



## Quokka

Ton/ not

Banana's

People? There's no place like home


----------



## kyektulu

Quokka said:
			
		

> Ton/ not
> 
> Banana's
> 
> People? There's no place like home


*
Ton and banana are right, people not.

well done.*


----------



## Quokka

I was thinking letters/numbers but that doesn't really fit the one right place for me, so how about a question mark?


----------



## kyektulu

*Sorry not right.*


----------



## cornelius

a piece of a puzzle ?


----------



## kyektulu

*Your right C. 
*


----------



## Quokka

Don't think there's anythintg current going? so here's a couple of older ones.

10 Apples were hanging high, 10 boys come passing by, Each took but one, leaving nine hanging when done. How could that be? 


A joy to hold or hold for joy
Windows out or maybe in
Never filled but too much may lessen
And sometimes to be, lost in the cold 
Whilst another finds the spice of life
But in truth. Gates to the world?


----------



## chrispenycate

Quokka said:
			
		

> Don't think there's anythintg current going? so here's a couple of older ones.
> 
> 10 Apples were hanging high, 10 boys come passing by, Each took but one, leaving nine hanging when done. How could that be?


I suppose, if they all took the same one? Or it could be one of those symbolic ones, but I don't see that.





> A joy to hold or hold for joy
> Windows out or maybe in
> Never filled but too much may lessen
> And sometimes to be, lost in the cold
> Whilst another finds the spice of life
> But in truth. Gates to the world?


How about the five senses?


----------



## scalem X

> A joy to hold or hold for joy
> Windows out or maybe in
> Never filled but too much may lessen
> And sometimes to be, lost in the cold
> Whilst another finds the spice of life
> But in truth. Gates to the world?



a breath?


----------



## Quokka

10 Apples were hanging high, 10 boys come passing by, Each took but one, leaving nine hanging when done. How could that be? 

_I'm suprised this one has lasted so long, hint: this riddle only works when written._



_Chris was right with 5 senses_

A joy to hold or hold for joy (_Touch)_
Windows out or maybe in (_Sight, ie windows to the soul.)_
Never filled but too much may lessen (_Hearing, ie too much noise)_
And sometimes to be, lost in the cold (_Smell, lost in a cold.)_
Whilst another finds the spice of life (_Taste)_
But in truth. Gates to the world?


----------



## scalem X

about the apples: Can it be like you have a tree with ten apples. 10 small boys pass by and all of them pull down a tree branch and 9 grab an apple, but somehow the tenth doesn't grab an apple and lets go of the branch. The branch goes up and 9 boys are hanging up in the tree.


----------



## Quokka

scalem X said:
			
		

> about the apples: Can it be like you have a tree with ten apples. 10 small boys pass by and all of them pull down a tree branch and 9 grab an apple, but somehow the tenth doesn't grab an apple and lets go of the branch. The branch goes up and 9 boys are hanging up in the tree.



Creative but no  There's no big explanation, the answer is in the riddle if you read it carefully enough.


----------



## scalem X

The apples came alive and took one boy each? except for one apple who didn't take a boy?


----------



## chrispenycate

10[/QUOTE]in decimal = ten 


> Apples were hanging high, 10


in binary = two 


> boys come passing by, each took


 comma


> but one


 meaning that only one of them took  one


> , leaving nine hanging when done. How could that be?
> Bit strained, true, but mathematically accurate.


----------



## alex22

Could 'Each' be the name of a boy, therefore only one apple was taken!


----------



## Quokka

It's as simple as that Alex.... You just had to note that Each had a capital letter when it should not have otherwise  .


----------



## alex22

To be serious Quokka, i was trying to be funny!! Too smart for my own good! Maybe i should just mosey on over to the IQ thread....


----------



## cornelius

is this thread still on? or in other words :BUMP


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Adasunshine said:


> What walks on 4 legs in the morning
> 2 legs in the afternoon
> 3 legs at night?
> 
> xx


 
Man.....


----------



## Cosmo

362 days since this thread was posted in, i feel like i'm blowing the dust off an untouched book... having said that. BUMP!!


----------

